# new urban! 2014



## Sequinzombie (Jan 11, 2014)

This may be old news to some but urban decay is coming out with a naked skin loose powder. There's going to be 5 shades, demi matte finish, buildable coverage and won't settle into fine lines. Also 9 new lip glosses! There're nourishing with vitamin e, avacado oil as well as Shea butter. Like I said this could be old news but I just trained on it so I thought I'd share!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 11, 2014)

Sequinzombie said:


> This may be old news to some but urban decay is coming out with a naked skin loose powder. There's going to be 5 shades, demi matte finish, buildable coverage and won't settle into fine lines. Also 9 new lip glosses! There're nourishing with vitamin e, avacado oil as well as Shea butter. Like I said this could be old news but I just trained on it so I thought I'd share!


  Good to know.  Any idea when it's coming?


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 11, 2014)

No idea but I'll update when I find out!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 13, 2014)

Temptalia swatched them 
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-spring-2014-launches
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-ultra-nourishing-lipglosses-reviews-photos-swatches-part-1
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-ultra-nourishing-lipglosses-reviews-photos-swatches-part-2
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-ultra-nourishing-lipglosses-reviews-photos-swatches-part-3
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-ultra-definition-loose-finishing-powder-review-photos-swatches

  And Karen did as well:
  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/urban-decay-spring-2014/


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 13, 2014)

I love love the packaging for the lipglosses.  I don't like how they all look the same on Temptalias lips.  Couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## nana91 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't find anything from this collection to be interesting at all.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 13, 2014)

Swatches 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm_A5BZZ6Nw

  it's weird in the vid they seem quite pigmented..


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 13, 2014)

Not interested in anything from this collection


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 13, 2014)

Im pretty excited to try to lipgloss. It's supposed to work well with their lipsticks and liners.l and they have good for your lips ingredients.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sequinzombie* 



Im pretty excited to try to lipgloss. It's supposed to work well with their lipsticks and liners.l and they have good for your lips ingredients.


  Yeah I wonder what their glosses will feel like.  I don't like Mac lipglosses, well at least the ones that come in the shorter form.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 14, 2014)

The Revolution lipsticks bother my lips, most likely because of the avocado oil (I can't eat it, used a hair color made with it and had a reaction, and so on). I tried more than one color, all made my lips kinda itchy and just feel different (but they were so pretty on!)  These glosses have that in them, too, so I am sure they will have a similar effect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT, that is good news for my low-buy!  The powder is interesting, but I prefer pressed


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Not really a big fan of this release  Would love to see something more exciting like their naked3 again! Great news for my wallet


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2014)

What would be more exciting is if they rediscovered COLOUR! Personally, I'm so over the Naked thing.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 15, 2014)

Mhmmm I'm dying for more color. During training they did say that there's going to be a ton of new releases. Apparently they are "to juicy" to talk about just yet so I'm excited to see what that's all about.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree! I like their Naked palettes and all, but the reason I got into Urban Decay in the first place was their awesomely pigmented colorful shadows!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 22, 2014)

Agreed. I am kind of over the "Naked" line....don't get me wrong I like my Naked 1 and 3 palette, especially 3 but the glosses look...boring, and for that price I want something incredible looking(and I don't just mean the packaging). I love the new lipstick line, but would love if they added some old-style UD, like an actual purple lipstick, bring Gash back, a black maybe. And some more COLOR...a matte color shadow palette...something fun.


----------



## katred (Jan 22, 2014)

I find that there's not enough differentiating the glosses to make them really interesting. There are already so many "barely there" glosses on the market that I don't feel really compelled to try another just because it's a new formula. I think that Urban Decay needs to do a new colour collection, not just launch new products. I think that they've got a very solid stable of products right now (well, maybe new blushes are necessary), but they need to come up with something that fires the imagination...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I don't want to pay $20 for a gloss that barely shows up. I know there's lots of "good for your lips" stuff in them, but if I want a sheer gloss I can get one for $5 at the drug store lol


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

hello no. i bought two of the glosses and they were not worth 20 dollars, i went right back and got my 40 bucks back. they stink and have NO color pay off, not even the slightest. its like a clear gloss. im over this naked stuff. they might be over doing it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

I bought Streak and I love it actually. Maybe because my lips are pigmented I can definitely get some color from it. I traced over my lips with a coral lip liner after I applied the gloss and it was nice, but it was better without the liner. I want to go back for Beso and then I'm done. Oh and mine doesn't stink. It smells faintly of peppermint.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I bought Streak and I love it actually. Maybe because my lips are pigmented I can definitely get some color from it. I traced over my lips with a coral lip liner after I applied the gloss and it was nice, but it was better without the liner. I want to go back for Beso and then I'm done. Oh and mine doesn't stink. It smells faintly of peppermint.


  really? im glad someone had good experience with it! i know they arent for everybody.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yup! I'm really happy with it. I was going to completely skip based on all the swatches I've seen, but I decided to give it a shot because I had nothing to lose getting it from Sephora. I love corals so I went with Streak and I want a mauve/plum so I'll get Beso. I don't really need anything after that. I recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Yup! I'm really happy with it. I was going to completely skip based on all the swatches I've seen, but I decided to give it a shot because I had nothing to lose getting it from Sephora. I love corals so I went with Streak and I want a mauve/plum so I'll get Beso. I don't really need anything after that. I recommend giving it a shot.


  maybe ill try it.. i got liar and walk of shame.


----------



## Heidi K (May 1, 2014)

I agree. I'm not a fan of the glosses. I liked Beso, but its the got the most pigment. The rest just look like clear gloss on my lips.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 30, 2014)

So I read that Perversion Mascara is supposed to be coming out next month and it says on UD's site to check back June 2. I haven't tried UD's mascaras before, so hopefully this one will be nice and super black. It seems that they are really going all out with the Perversion line and so far there haven't been any disappointments. Here is the link to the placeholder on UD's site. http://www.udperversion.com


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> So I read that Perversion Mascara is supposed to be coming out next month and it says on UD's site to check back June 2. I haven't tried UD's mascaras before, so hopefully this one will be nice and super black. It seems that they are really going all out with the Perversion line and so far there haven't been any disappointments. Here is the link to the placeholder on UD's site. http://www.udperversion.com


Thank you for posting, I haven't tried UD mascaras so far but this one sounds good !


----------



## thebluefairy (May 30, 2014)

I wonder what Naked 4 will be like (If there is one that is). I think it would be a cool idea to release a few specifically for different eye colors.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (May 30, 2014)

thebluefairy said:


> I wonder what Naked 4 will be like (If there is one that is). I think it would be a cool idea to release a few specifically for different eye colors.


I would definitely buy that! A whole pallet just for green eyes i love that!


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 6, 2014)

What does everyone think of Urban releasing a new mascara?
  Seems kinda random.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 6, 2014)

I hope this one is good, I never had luck with their Big Fatty mascara. The first tube I ever got was completely dried up even though it was brand new, tried it again and it did nothing for my lashes lol. I'm definitely waiting for reviews before purchasing this one!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 12, 2014)

I was so glad when the eyeliners and  the electric palette. All the naked stuff was getting to be too much, I needed some of the old school urban edge!


----------



## bombspell (Jun 17, 2014)

They are giving away free samples of pervesion mascara! Go to  http://bombspellbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/06/get-free-deluxe-sample-of-urban-decays.html   for the link then all you have to do is tweet 3 words why you deserve it & then it will direct you back to step 2 where you fill out your info. Hurry, I'm sure it won't last long


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 17, 2014)

I did it when I got the email this morning! Awesome that we'll be able to try it out before committing to a full size lol


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jun 17, 2014)

Well dang I missed out on the free mascara sample. I'm sure I will be able to try it at some point with Sephora points, as a free gift with purchase or a holiday set. I for sure won't be buying a full size until I get to try it because UD isn't really known for having great mascara.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 10, 2014)

British Beauty Blogger posted about new Velvet Glide On Eye Pencils from UD that are coming out. I am really excited that they are expanding the range because I love the Black Velvet liner. 

  Here is the link http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/07/urban-decay-247-velvet-glide-eye-pencil.html


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

I really wish I had caught that mascara sample.

  As for the eyeliner, I dunno, I'm not much of a colored eyeliner kind of person. I like black or almost black shades, occasionally browns. None of those are all that appealing to me.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 11, 2014)

Eh I'm not too impressed with the mascara. Not enough to buy the full size, anyway. It reminds me a lot of the Rimmel Lash Accelerator or whatever it's called - very wet formula and takes a long time to dry. Those eyeliners look really nice though, I haven't tried the Black Velvet yet. I am looking forward to checking out the little Pulp Fiction palette, though.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Eh I'm not too impressed with the mascara. Not enough to buy the full size, anyway. It reminds me a lot of the Rimmel Lash Accelerator or whatever it's called - very wet formula and takes a long time to dry. Those eyeliners look really nice though, I haven't tried the Black Velvet yet. I am looking forward to checking out the little Pulp Fiction palette, though.


  Well I am not so interested in trying the mascara if it has a wet formula. I have always preferred mascara that is a little on the dry side (I even let some dry out a bit before I use them). I feel like wetter formulas don't give me the volume that I want, but instead make my lashes long and spidery.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 11, 2014)

My lashes didn't look too bad, but it's one of those that makes a mess if you don't keep your lashes from hitting your lids before it dries, which is a huge pain in the butt! lol


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2014)

I tried the mascara since I got the sample. It is nice, very black and glossy, does not clump, you can do couple of coats without having stiff lashes, doesn't smudge or flake. I would say it's the best mascara that UD ever had. There are much better ones on the market but this one is ok if you like natural look. I would say it gives more of a separation and length than volume.

  Me wearing it (two coats and I also curled my lashes before applying it)


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 10, 2014)

Look!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 10, 2014)

Temptalia has a post about Naked Basics 2 : http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked2-basics-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon  The first didn't work for my complexion at all, but I am interested in this one. Seems more WOC friendly.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 10, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> The first didn't work for my complexion at all, but I am interested in this one. Seems more WOC friendly.


  Taupes. MATTE TAUPES.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm betting there will be a Naked3 Basics soon as well - this one is supposed to be compatible with the Naked2 palette, so I'm sure there will be a rose-toned one to go with Naked3!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

I really like this palette, I think it would provide a nice basic eye that would go well with a bold lip, and you could also do a smokey eye with it. I love Naked 2 and reach for it a lot, though I reach for Naked 3 the most I think.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 10, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm betting there will be a Naked3 Basics soon as well - this one is supposed to be compatible with the Naked2 palette, so I'm sure there will be a rose-toned one to go with Naked3!


  I would buy that in a heartbeat. It would be like "here Urban Decay, just take my cash..."


----------



## Jexika Lyter (Aug 12, 2014)

I wanna try the new ud naked basic palette *_* what do you think about it?


----------



## Pamele (Aug 19, 2014)

Naked2 Basics *O*
  Ok, I was super excited for a second, but I just looked at this online
  and it looks pretty much the same as the first one...


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea I'm not really excited about it


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't wait to see Naked Basics 2 in person. Hope it my Ulta and Sephora get it soon. Anyone know when it's supposed to be in stores?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it just launched on urbandecay.com today, so my guess is a couple weeks tops and we'll be seeing it in the stores


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2014)

I only found info it will be later during the fall... As soon as my Ulta get it I will let you know


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 22, 2014)

UD has it now, with free shipping, its a good palette but it really needed to be a bit cooler.  It definitely has buttery shadows that feel great, if you add one more cooler matte of your choice, it would be perfect.

http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-2-basics-palette-by-urban-decay/283.html


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
  This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 31, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


Super news! thanks for the link, its fabulous!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 31, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html
> This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


  Ooh I think I need this!! lol


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon.


pumpkinspice said:


> Super news! thanks for the link, its fabulous!


Youre welcome!


----------



## Magentafan25 (Sep 1, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


 looks great, very excited


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


  Thanks for sharing. I love Urban Decay especially their Naked line. I will check these out.


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love Urban Decay especially their Naked line. I will check these out.


You're welcome!  I do too, UD is one of my favorite cosmetic brands.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 3, 2014)

I spoke to a UD service rep today. The Full Frontal set is going to be part of the Holiday 2014 collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> I spoke to a UD service rep today. The Full Frontal set is going to be part of the Holiday 2014 collection.


  Thank for sharing. That's good to know.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 3, 2014)

Oooh. Check this out...
  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shadow-box-fall-2014#more-173889

  That Indo shade looooks gooorge...


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Oooh. Check this out...
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shadow-box-fall-2014#more-173889
> 
> That Indo shade looooks gooorge...


  I could not wear these colors but they look beautiful.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2014)

Now they have a Shadow Box out too, exclusive to Ulta. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod11151035

  The UD lover in me is telling me I need it but then again there's several shades I already have .... decisions!!


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 3, 2014)

coooome oooon. youuu knoooow you want it....

  lol

  I already ordered it. Because. you know. I have no self control.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL I normally have no self control either. I have way too many palettes but I can't seem to stop, especially when it comes to Urban Decay!


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 3, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> Hi all im still a bit new here but wanted to share something I stumbled upon. http://www.urbandecay.com/full-frontal-lipstick-stash-by-urban-decay/384.html This set is not for sale yet but  I will definitely be picking it up when it is. I think its a perfect way to try out new shades.


   That is the most exciting thing I've seen from ud in a long time, minus the Pulp Fiction collection, of course. Thanks for sharing, I definitely want that!


----------



## jani308 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just ordered mine


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> I spoke to a UD service rep today. The Full Frontal set is going to be part of the Holiday 2014 collection.


  I am soo here for this!!! This Holiday season is going to be the end of my pockets! Good thing I started saving already


----------



## bchow1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Oooh. Check this out...
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shadow-box-fall-2014#more-173889
> 
> That Indo shade looooks gooorge...


  WOW...the green and blue.  LOVE


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 5, 2014)

So....VICE 3 palette for Christmas, anyone? I'm on my phone and can't post the pic, but the user luluxxbout on instagram has a picture! Another palette I don't need but will be lusting after! Between that and the Lorac Mega Pro palette, I'm not going to need any shadows for a longgggg time lmao


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 5, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So....VICE 3 palette for Christmas, anyone? I'm on my phone and can't post the pic, but the user luluxxbout on instagram has a picture! Another palette I don't need but will be lusting after! Between that and the Lorac Mega Pro palette, I'm not going to need any shadows for a longgggg time lmao


  I love the packaging but I'm not wowed by the contents (yet). I'm excited for swatches, although I think the LORAC Pro Palette addition has my heart.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2014)

As it stands for now Lorac has a tighter hold on my attentions than the UD Vice 3 palette.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 5, 2014)

Urban Decay is killing it this year! Loved the Electric palette and the Pulp Fiction collection, and now I'm lusting after the Naked Basics 2, the new Shadow Box, possibly the Vice 3... But above all, I want that lipstick set! I'm going to stalk for it like I did Too Faced's Book of Bronzers


----------



## Psalmist11817 (Sep 5, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So....VICE 3 palette for Christmas, anyone? I'm on my phone and can't post the pic, but the user luluxxbout on instagram has a picture! Another palette I don't need but will be lusting after! Between that and the Lorac Mega Pro palette, I'm not going to need any shadows for a longgggg time lmao


  After looking at pictures of the Lorac Mega Pro Palette and pictures of the eyeshadow colors of the UD Vice 3, I am leaning more towards the Lorac Mega Pro Palette. However, I still want to purchase the Vice 3 because it still looks gorgeous.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 6, 2014)

SavannahLovely said:


> Urban Decay is killing it this year! Loved the Electric palette and the Pulp Fiction collection, and now I'm lusting after the Naked Basics 2, the new Shadow Box, possibly the Vice 3... But above all, I want that lipstick set! I'm going to stalk for it like I did Too Faced's Book of Bronzers


  The set is available now on UD's website.


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 6, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> The set is available now on UD's website.


  It's on the site, but you can't add it to your cart.


----------



## karme (Sep 6, 2014)

i'm so excited for that lipset!! the flower color looks perfect


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 10, 2014)

So the link to the Full Frontal lipstick set is down... It says oops, the link is broken. Hopefully that means it will be available soon! Tarte is already starting to release their holiday stuff


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-holiday-2014-launches-vice3-ten-black-magic-pencil-sets

  I'm going to need to pick up that eyeliner set, and I'm so tempted by Vice 3


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2014)

I was really hoping they would do another Ocho Loco set. It seems they are doing 9 mini pencils and 1 large Perversion. I have enough Perversion liner to open my own shop. I'm taking a wait and see stance on the pencil set. Of the other nine colors I don't have them so they would find a happy home in my collection.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm..still thinking I'll get the lipstick set and call it good. us hasn't been wowing be lately, minus the pulp fiction collab.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was really hoping they would do another Ocho Loco set. It seems they are doing 9 mini pencils and 1 large Perversion. I have enough Perversion liner to open my own shop. I'm taking a wait and see stance on the pencil set. Of the other nine colors I don't have them so they would find a happy home in my collection.


  I'm a bit salty they aren't doing another Ocho Loco set as well. I would rather have 8 full sized pencils for the extra $8. That said, I may still get this if I can grab it in a F&F sale because I don't have most of the those colours as yet. I too have wayy too many perversion pencils. UD is beginning to push perversion the way Nars pushes that darn orgasm blush. We get it, it's a good product, but we have like 10 now so please stop putting it into every set lol.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was really hoping they would do another Ocho Loco set. It seems they are doing 9 mini pencils and 1 large Perversion. I have enough Perversion liner to open my own shop. I'm taking a wait and see stance on the pencil set. Of the other nine colors I don't have them so they would find a happy home in my collection.


  I feel like UD puts Perversion in everything like every MAC palette has Carbon black.
  I agree. I have so many Perversion eyeliners, I'm going to have to will them to my children after I die.


----------



## Heidi K (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone else think it strange that
  A. They are releasing this stuff on a Saturday.
  B. This collection isn't nearly as big as last year with the Face Cases and 2 eyeliner sets plus the Vice palette.

  Also, none of the bloggers/vloggers I follow have mentioned anything about the Full Frontal lipstick set. I was kinda excited for that.  ~sad face~


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted, but here's a review of the lipstick set.  http://sophie-says-beauty.blogspot.com/2014/09/urban-decay-full-frontal-lipstick-stash.html?m=1


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 12, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted, but here's a review of the lipstick set.  http://sophie-says-beauty.blogspot.com/2014/09/urban-decay-full-frontal-lipstick-stash.html?m=1


 I'm so excited for this!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone stalking for the vice 3


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Having problems with paypal keep getting 404 error


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Full Frontal set will be exclusive to UD's website?


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 13, 2014)

Shars said:


> Does anyone know if the Full Frontal set will be exclusive to UD's website?


  I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## smallestkitten (Sep 14, 2014)

I am 100% here for the lipstick stash. God knows I never finish a lipstick and mini products just look so cute anyway


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted, but here's a review of the lipstick set.  http://sophie-says-beauty.blogspot.com/2014/09/urban-decay-full-frontal-lipstick-stash.html?m=1


  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2014)

That lipstick set may creep on my UD list instead of the pencil set. I already have f-bomb so that I will give to my sister. However the other colors look inviting. The only one that's giving me a wee bit of a pause is Illicit. Not sure that's going to work with my complexion.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 14, 2014)

So Vice 3 never sold out yesterday huh? I'm glad, because my bank shut down my debit card and didn't tell me (because of the Home Depot security breach thing) and I was on the phone with them all morning trying to get my account back in order lmao. I didn't get it till late afternoon.


----------



## amillion (Sep 14, 2014)

I picked up two full frontal sets this morning. Thanks to someone who posted it on facebook. I can hardly keep up with the new stuff from these companies. Happy to get them as I dont have any UD lipsticks.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got to wait on the lipstick set now, hopefully those won't sell out. I agree, all these companies are putting out so many things at the same time it's hard to keep track! I only have one of the UD lipsticks but I LOVE it. This is a great way to try out more of them!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 16, 2014)

I was afraid that the Full Frontal lip set would be an Urban Decay exclusive and didn't want to miss it, so I ordered it this weekend, and now it's available at Sephora. Wish I would have waiting for the points...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2014)

lol I caved when I saw it was already at Sephora, and ordered it last night. I wish I had waited on Vice 3 too because Urban Decay hasn't even shipped mine out yet!!


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the full frontal will be sold at ulta in stores?


----------



## SavannahLovely (Sep 19, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Does anyone know if the full frontal will be sold at ulta in stores?


  I don't know about Ulta, but it's an online only at Sephora.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ulta usually ends up getting the UD stuff but I'm not sure ... maybe they'll get it next month?


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thinking about the lipstick set and maybe Vice3.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 21, 2014)

ulta is slowly starting to get holiday stuff


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 22, 2014)

My lipstick set should be here today ... excited!!! Patiently waiting for the UPS man lol


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 22, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> My lipstick set should be here today ... excited!!! Patiently waiting for the UPS man lol


  Yay!! Can't wait to see your swatches/what you think about the set


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-full-frontal-lipstick-stash-review-photos-swatches


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Oct 19, 2014)

I love the colors & feel of this set.....& though they are minis I have been able to get 3 uses from ladyflower....i hope ladyflower & crush become permanent


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone that ordered the lipstick set have swatches they could share? I would love to see real life swatches apart from the professional blogger swatches.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 19, 2014)

Give me a few minutes and I'll post mine!


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Give me a few minutes and I'll post mine!


  Thank you! No need to rush. Whenever you get a chance


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ladyflower:







  Crush:







  Illicit:







  Gash:







  Liar:







  F-Bomb







  Sorry for the blurry ones, I'm in serious need of a new camera! lol I love all the shades, so I'm happy I'm going to get use out of all of them. I think my favorite is liar - it's my new favorite nude! It's nice because it's a perfect nude that doesn't wash me out/make me look dead.


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ladyflower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much! You're a star!
  Don't worry about the blurry pics. I can still see the colour so I appreciate it greatly


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 19, 2014)

You're very welcome! Hope it helped


----------



## Shars (Oct 19, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You're very welcome! Hope it helped


  If by helping you mean that the pics have contributed to the set taking up residence in my shopping cart, then yes, they helped lol!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 19, 2014)

I ordered Aura and Vice 3 in UD's f&f sale. I also threw in zodiac, chaos and addiction nail polishes and a greed primer and another pulp fiction palette woo. I can't wait for Aura it's so glittery and pretty I think a glitter bomb highlighter will be fun for days I'm feeling a little extravagant lol.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

Aura is not that much of a glitter bomb. When buffed in nicely it shows very little glitter and more of a pink metallic sheen


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 20, 2014)

Aura was on sale as a single eye shadow on UD's site?!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 20, 2014)

I believe they are talking about the Aura Naked Illuminator :nods:


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 20, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> I believe they are talking about the Aura Naked Illuminator


  Oh, oops!  Thanks!  I forgot about UD's illuminators.


----------

